# The Lagoon, East Galveston, near East Beach



## rjmrg1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Went wade fishing in the Lagoon this morning. Isolunar indicated the major was from 9:58 a.m. to 12:58 p.m. 3 out of 4 fish rating. Was in the water about 9:00 a.m. on the east end (by the parking lot) and got out about 12:50 p.m. (by the trail to Seawall road). Threw a Paul Brown Soft-Dog Topwater in bone/silver, Corky Fat Boy in Texas Chicken, and Norton Bull Minnow in red/ white tail on a 1/4 oz jig head. Caught two small croakers on the Norton around 11:30 a.m. in the west end of the Lagoon. Very slow bite. Overheard two kayakers on the west end say they caught some ribbon fish and croaker. A husband/ wife couple fishing next to me throwing shrimp on a popping cork (on the west end) caught nothing. Hook-N-Line Map F103 (Wade, Shore, & Kayak Fishing West Galveston Bay, West Bay) indicates August is an excellent month for Specs and Reds in the Lagoon. Joined this site a while ago but have not been active. Am committed to learning and sharing more information. Any advice as to how I can make the next outing in the Lagoon more productive? Thanks in advance for any tips you can share.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

If it were me I would hit it up early morning (pre-dawn) or late afternoon. The fish just dont seem to bite well during the hottest parts of the day.


----------



## rjmrg1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks!


Davidsel47 said:


> If it were me I would hit it up early morning (pre-dawn) or late afternoon. The fish just dont seem to bite well during the hottest parts of the day.


----------



## paver (Mar 5, 2006)

What was the wade bottom like.........Muddy soft or firm sand bottom? Any shell or structure?


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

What or where are the feeds to the lagoon? Is it on the shoreline of east beach at the dead end of seawall drive... ?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

tommy261 said:


> What or where are the feeds to the lagoon? Is it on the shoreline of east beach at the dead end of seawall drive... ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


It's that ~75 acre long pond on the east end that is fed by a concrete pipe if I remember correctly.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Despite how it looks, Iâ€™ve never considered that lagoon to hold any fish. Would love to see proof otherwise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*



habanerojooz said:


> Despite how it looks, Iâ€™ve never considered that lagoon to hold any fish. Would love to see proof otherwise.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if i'm not mistaken a 10lb came out of there years back from a kayaker. never considered fishing it. :texasflag


----------



## rjmrg1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Here is a screenshot from Google Earth


----------



## rjmrg1 (Aug 19, 2016)

tommy261 said:


> What or where are the feeds to the lagoon? Is it on the shoreline of east beach at the dead end of seawall drive... ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Yes. That is it.


----------



## rjmrg1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Harris6266 said:


> What was the wade bottom like.........Muddy soft or firm sand bottom? Any shell or structure?


I'd say in between. As I waded away from the shore it became more muddy but never to the point of sinking in so that I was stuck. I don't recall any shell.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Wasnt sure cause I never noticed a pipe or culvert entering the lagoon 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

This is the mouth of it.










I've cast netted bait there but never fished it.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

90% of the fish in there are dinks.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

c hook said:


> if i'm not mistaken a 10lb came out of there years back from a kayaker. never considered fishing it. :texasflag


Trying to get everyone and their brother to fish it???

:smile::wink:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks like a great place to crab


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

I thought it looked crabby, definitely not a fishy looking place. Just my opinion. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

That spot is just a large ditch that gets overflow water every once in a while coming into it. Definitely not a place to waste time on.


----------



## KurtActual (Feb 9, 2018)

There's plenty of fish in there. The problem is they have nowhere to go, and are pressured heavily.


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Good spot for bait when tide is moving, and a spot to mark off the list once you go as " no credit". Good place to maybe take a yak to get used to it.

That pic is the bridge, as you go to S Jetty, was there two weeks ago.


----------



## ReeFer-123 (Jun 30, 2019)

The fall flounder run is awesome in the lagoon.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

if there really is fish in there, maybe that is why i canâ€™t catch fish because i would have never considered fishing in there. thought it was a mosquito haven full of mud minnows at best.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Ever thought of fishing out in front of the mouth on a falling tide?


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lmao*



HoustonKid said:


> Trying to get everyone and their brother to fish it???
> 
> :smile::wink:


not really just sharing info. i really heard that. sounds like it isn't worth fishing. so does this reply mean i'm trying to get them out of it? :headknock:texasflag


----------



## marlin lane (Mar 4, 2012)

grew up in Galveston -in the 60's it had open flow to the bay off of the jetty road-access was open and people use to ski there-was a good fishing spot


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Before Bodekker road was built, it was open to the ship channel. It is pretty deep in the middle and eastern end. Mostly firm bottom on the shoreline and a pretty easy wade. It gets deep so I was always really careful wading there. Caught some trout and some flounder and a lot of ribbon fish there. It was always an very early morning spot for us. Haven't fished it in well over 10 years.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

A black gentleman throwing a bone super spook jr. won the upper coast Star tournament with a big trout from that lagoon about 10 years ago.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*right*



kenny said:


> A black gentleman throwing a bone super spook jr. won the upper coast Star tournament with a big trout from that lagoon about 10 years ago.


that's the big fish I mentioned. :texasflag


----------



## pudsquali (Nov 23, 2016)

*The Lagoon*

40 years ago we would fish by the bridge at night and caught upper slot reds. One night we saw a guy with a cast net fill up a five gallon bucket with super jumbo white shrimp.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

pudsquali said:


> 40 years ago we would fish by the bridge at night and caught upper slot reds. One night we saw a guy with a cast net fill up a five gallon bucket with super jumbo white shrimp.


well thanks for the belated fishing report


----------



## cathey (Apr 3, 2019)

Was a gator a few years back after Ike. Before Ike reds would hit topwaters all along the shoreline. At that time you could drive in on the South Side amd save alot of time not having to walk towrads the back. But Ike pretty much messed that up. Also. Now that i recall, a buddy caught a pretty nasty staph infection there as well from a previous mosquito bite. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------

